# Betta Albimarginata!



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

I found my betta albimaginatas! :-D They arrived today safe and sound and seen to be settling in nicely in their new tank. Sorry about the water spots.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

They look great! And I am so jealous; I can't wait to get a pair of my own one day.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks. I am so happy with them. They are really happy and friendly already, even coming out to eat the white worms I offered within a half hour of being given released into the tank.


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

Really neat.  Their eyes are so cool.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Here a a few pic of my albis now that they are settled in.


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

They are really nice fish!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome! How many males and females do you have in there? I've been thinking about getting some myself ^^


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

I have three males and one female.


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

Super jealous! I cant wait to find some myself!


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

They are looking good! Have they started to breed yet?


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

ugh, so there had been no breeding attempts so I separated the one off that looked like the female of the group in an attempt to condition them. so now, while I was suppose to have one female in the group it now appears that I have four boys. 

Does anyone in Canada have a female that they would be willing to trade for a male? I have NO LUCK when it comes to my fish.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

So I found a couple pairs on Aquabid and got them, and the seller sent me an extra female! Very excited that I now have 6 male and 3 female albis. Can't wait for them to breed!:-D


----------



## LisaE (Oct 19, 2014)

Wow how exciting..they look gorgeous


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

So jealous. I wish I owned some of these high price tag fish.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll have to see how the breeding goes, but if all goes well I will be offering some for sale in Canada. The ones I got were not too expensive, but I imported them myself. Though if you saw the price list that was on Kijiji a couple months ago all I can say is ouch for getting them from a store in Ontario.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Ohh, you didn't go through using a trans-shipper? I know how expensive that can be.

Just realized you're Ottawa. I'm Hamilton. I would be interested in buying some from you if you are successful at breeding them and when the weather is warm enough to mail. That's a long ways down the road and I will probably forget.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

no I didn't. four of them I found a place in the US who would ship international, and then I found out I could drive them across, so I got my other 5 fished to the border and picked them up Tuesday. 
And today they are spawning!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Such dedication to drive cross border.
Congrats on the spawn! My envy just keeps growing. I hope all goes well. Just keep me in mind a few months if you are willing to part for a reasonable price. I know how much effort it took for you to acquire these.

Also, what is the policy in bringing in livestock cross border? Did you have to declare or just smuggled them in?


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

I will keep you in mind. and it's actually not that bad to get them across the border. I made sure that I had all the paperwork required (proof of purchase, sellers name and address, and a declaration that they are for my personal aquarium. I declared them at the border with no issues and brought them in.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

missavgp said:


> I will keep you in mind.


I will hold you to that.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's an update of one of my albi males holding! They didn't waste any time in breeding. They first tried 2 days after arrival but the eggs were swallowed immediately. This time, after being here a week, he seems to be doing better, though it's only the 2nd day holding.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Poor guy looks like someone beat up his caudal fins, love the puffy face/throat look from him holding eggs ^^ gl with this batch!


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks. Yeah he and the other male in the tank were in "negotiations" after he started holding. Things seem to have quieted down now, but I didn't want to move the holding male and risk him swallowing the eggs if I didn't have to.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

So my boy released 12 fry today! I'm very excited. And I have another male who has been holding for almost a week. :-D


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Here are some updated pictures of the fry and the male currently holding.


----------

